# Car Insurance



## red_stevens (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'd like to know how much will be my car insurance if I bought a 1994 Lexus LS400 for AED 15,000? I am only 19 and had my UAE license for only about two (2) months.

Thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

red_stevens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to know how much will be my car insurance if I bought a 1994 Lexus LS400 for AED 15,000? I am only 19 and had my UAE license for only about two (2) months.
> 
> Thanks.


Axa have an online insurance quote generator: https://online.axa-gulf.com/car-insurance/NewBusiness/getaquote.aspx?country=AE&utm_source=%2F%23des_content%23car-insurance%23getaquote&utm_content=29&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=corporate

teuchter


----------

